# Help identify disorder please



## Marctee (Jun 23, 2014)

Anyone familiar with this leaf issue?


Sent from my iPhone using Wine Making


----------



## grapeman (Jun 23, 2014)

Not sure if this is a deficiency I don't recognize or if it could be herbicide injury of some type.

Has any herbicide been applied nearby?


----------



## Marctee (Jun 23, 2014)

No possibility of roundup drift but some herbicide might have been used 3 years ago so possibly still in the soil. Thanks for ur help.


Sent from my iPad using Wine Making


----------



## grapeman (Jun 23, 2014)

Besides the blotchiness, I'm looking at the curled young leaves along with the finger-like leaf edges- symptoms of 2,4-D damage. Just a thought......


----------



## Marctee (Jun 24, 2014)

If it is herbicide damage any recommendations on what to do? Let it grow out or replace and much or the surrounding soil? This is a very young vine planted in May.


Sent from my iPhone using Wine Making


----------



## grapeman (Jun 25, 2014)

Let it grow while keeping an eye on it. It may just be because it is very young (but I doubt it).


----------



## Brigitte (Jul 3, 2014)

We have the very same thing on our vines. Just planted our vineyard this spring in southeast Missouri .. Also had the same thing on some herbs (basil) and a few garden plants. The vines seem to be growing ok and new growth looks better. Hope your vines are ok 


Sent from my iPhone using Wine Making


----------



## garymc (Jul 14, 2014)

I have similar problems with my muscadine grapes. I'm surrounded by row crop farmland, so I'm pretty sure I'm getting 2,4, D drift. I'm told a farmer (or cropduster) can spray it one day when the wind is still or blowing in the right direction and then a day or 2 or 3 later if the atmospheric conditions are right it can rise up and drift a mile or two. I had this last year also. It seemed like it was a problem in the early summer and then they grew out of it later in the summer.

One reason I think it's chemical damage is that I have vines in my back yard in town and they don't suffer from this, but the ones out at the farm do.


----------



## Brigitte (Aug 9, 2014)

GaryMC,
I believe you are located fairly close to me... 
Last week the power line guys were spraying chemicals to kill back growth and I saw this same leaf damage again the very next day. See pic below. My grapes are not extremely close to where they were spraying ... Maybe 400 yards. Anyway it kind of supports the idea of chemical damage seen earlier this spring. T



Sent from my iPhone using Wine Making


----------



## Marctee (Aug 9, 2014)

Thanks for all the responses. I'm convinced it's residual herbicide in the soil. The plant is still growing although rather stumpy. 


Sent from my iPhone using Wine Making


----------

